# Baltimore, Maryland - Oliva V Launch and Event - June 28,2007



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Cross Street Tobacco is having an Oliva Event and Serie V Launch, Thursday June 28th. Raffles and promos galore. (They are even giving away a giant stainless steel bbq).

I'll see you there.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm jealous you hometown events are too far away... lol


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll probably be there. 50/50 chance.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

supergirl said:


> I'll probably be there. 50/50 chance.


"Probably" has got to be better than 50/50.  Give me 51%! lol

See you tonight!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Damn, why did it have to be during a workday!


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Darn it... sitter cancelled and I'm scrambling to find someone else, but I don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

crap... I'll be at the stupid Orioles game


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I'm off to see Mr. Bulz. This should be fun.


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky!


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

It was fun! Bulz is a sweet guy. The gentlemen at the event were great too. Good times.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

BTW, I finally found an Oliva cigar that I may possibly one day fall in love with. Awesome!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

supergirl said:


> BTW, I finally found an Oliva cigar that I may possibly one day fall in love with. Awesome!


oh yea? which one?


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

The Oliva Serie V. As soon as I walked in, Dave handed me one and I got to smoking it.

It was a nice, full-bodied smoke. Well constructed and quite enjoyable.


----------

